# SEQ Sat 23rd Feb Wello Point



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

you looking at going east or west side of king island ?...i'm going to try for flatty right up against king , if the weather is good might head reefway to heybers beacon on the east side , i'll paddle over from manly about 5 ish , happy to meet up while i'm having my coffee break...


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm keen but will confirm closer to the date.


----------

